# Voyage Battery Life



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought my Voyage when they first came out. Love it but the battery really goes down quickly. I was wondering for those that have bought it recently are you also finding the battery going down quickly?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I recharge every week or two. Depends a bit on how much reading I've been doing. On the product page it says:

A single charge lasts up to six weeks, based on a half hour of reading per day with wireless off and the light setting at 10. Battery life will vary based on light setting and wireless usage

That's a really slow day for me . . . I suspect I average closer to two hours of reading a day, maybe even 3.

The battery will drain faster if you use a bigger print size or wider margins -- more page turning.

It will also drain faster if you generally have the light brighter.

It will drain faster if you have wifi on all the time -- even when well out of range of a network.

Compared to any tablet I've ever had that needs charging once a day, and sometimes more, I think it's great.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have wifi on all the time and light auto setting on which goes from 10-11 pretty much. My Voyage will be a year old in Janurary. I charge in between 2-4 days. Depending on how much I read. Mostly its more like 3-4  days. I charge when it is about 1/3 down in battery. Guessing of course as we don't have a percentage. I read a lot and this seems to be normal for my usage. It hasn't changed much in the year I have had it. I have never been able to go a week or more with a kindle I use all the time. Not with the K3, not with the basic, not with the K1. This is the first time I can have wif on all the time on a kindle and can go to 4 days. I could not do that with my Paperwhite, even on light use it was 2 days max with light and wifi on. 

I like having wifi on all the time as I like to be able to look up stuff whenever I need and just want it downloading what it needs. I just don't want to worry about it all the time.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I bought the Voyage when it was first released and I noticed right away that the battery didn't last as long as previous Kindles used to. I wasn't sure if it was just my particular unit or common to this model. I charge it probably twice a week - or maybe three times a fortnight.

I do have the light quite bright most of the time and I do have wi-fi on all the time, so I never expect the six weeks advertised - but then I did that with my previous Kindles too and I rarely had to charge any of them more often than say a week to ten days.

But since I'm never anywhere where I don't have have access to power, I don't find it a hardship to charge it up overnight every few days.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Around 15-20 hours based on Amazon projections but as everyone said it depends on settings etc.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I read a lot and keep the light bright unless in a very dark room. I have noticed that I'm only getting about 8 hours of reading time. I only turn wifi on when downloading. I think it's having the light really bright that may be the cause. Not really a bad thing. I charge my iPhone and iPad every night and the Voyage every other night. I travel a lot and so far I've been able to get where I'm going without running out of juice.


----------

